

TicTacGo – An AI for Ultimate Tic-tac-toe - njern
http://njern.co/2014/02/12/monty-an-ultimate-tic-tac-toe-bot-in-go/

======
yoshiokatsuneo
And, I also just tried to write my solution :-)
[http://yoshiokatsuneo.blogspot.fi/2014/02/ultimate-tic-
tac-t...](http://yoshiokatsuneo.blogspot.fi/2014/02/ultimate-tic-tac-toe-
solution.html)

------
njern
Author here, any questions or comments are welcome :)

